# do you believe in reincarnation?



## BJEvans (May 7, 2008)

my wounderful dog (benji) passed away 2 yrs ago at the age of 15 , my new dog has since had puppies , the 1 im keeping acts just like my old benji , is this just a coincidence or can reincarnation really take place . 
if any of you have had something like this , please share


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

awww i have also had a similar expiriance with a cat. daisy number one, i had as a child. we rescued her from a farm and she was barely bigger than my hand. she was sick for the first month or so but went on to live to the age of 18. daisy number 2 was also rescued, barely the size of my hand and sick for the first 2 months or so. daisy2 is now 3 years and has the same colouring as daisy1 aswell as the same build and food preferances weird or what?
btw i'll try and get a photo later


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

I believe. I had an Old English Sheepdog which died 3 years ago, since then i picked a georgous little thing 18 months ago, well she picked me and the similaralities are so uncanny. She is exactly the same in temperment and habits.


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

i had an experience like this a couple of years ago. My cat Boo got run over on the road outside our house. Boo was a very clever cat, very loving and seemed to understand me when i spoke to her. 
The very next day my other cat gave birth to just one kitten. This kitten was just like Boo in every way. I found this quite comforting. 
My cat had previously had a litter of 4 and has since had a litter of 4. I still think its very weird that she only had that one kitten after Boo had died the night before. 
I dont know if i can say i beleive in reincarnation though!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, yes I also believe in reincarnation! My little Ozzie is very much like my old English Setter - Charlie Dog! So much alike we keep calling him charlie dog every now and again! I think they are sent to heal our breaking hearts, not to replace but to comfort and bring forward our lives!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

We have a short life if this is it. There is something but I am not sure what.

One of my aunts strongly believes in reincarnation, so much so that, I can only interprete that something happened to the weather/sky when she knew a relative had passed the same thing happened when their GSD arrived so she named him after the relative.

Sue


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Whatever peoples believe's are - if it gives them faith and hope then can it really be a bad thing? We all need to cling to something at one time or another! I guess you have to have some sort of experience with the spirit world to believe in it! You do need a very open mind and a strong faith! SSKmick perhaps your aunt was a medium you never know hehe!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

BJEvans said:


> my wounderful dog (benji) passed away 2 yrs ago at the age of 15 , my new dog has since had puppies , the 1 im keeping acts just like my old benji , is this just a coincidence or can reincarnation really take place .
> if any of you have had something like this , please share


When I was eight, Skip, our black and white collie cross, died of old age (he was 16). A week later, we were in Doncaster market (dogs were sold in markets then!) and we saw a puppy for sale with exactly the same markings and colourings - even down to a mark the original Skip had had on his nose ever since it was trapped in a door when he was a pup!  Mum bought him and called him Young Skip - she always insisted it was the original Skip come back to be with us.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> Whatever peoples believe's are - if it gives them faith and hope then can it really be a bad thing? We all need to cling to something at one time or another! I guess you have to have some sort of experience with the spirit world to believe in it! You do need a very open mind and a strong faith! SSKmick perhaps your aunt was a medium you never know hehe!


I've always been sceptical, always had a logical answer for everything even with my own experiences, seeing apparitions - no chance its outside lighting throwing shadows. Switches turning themselves back on, faulty switch. etc etc.

I was given a message out of the blue by an acquaintance during friendly chit chat (admittedly I thought she was bonkers and she knew it): -

Do you know an old lady. (Who doesn't)
She has been ill recently. (Most elderly people are up and down).
The number 16 was significant.

The person who had been in hospital was my mother-in-law. I said are you telling me she hasn't got long left. She said I'm not saying anymore I don't want to upset you. I said you're not. The person, (I was told was a man), communicating said she is going to a better place and will be happy.

My mother-in-law died 16 weeks to the date. I could still be sceptical perhaps I would have made a link with any of the following 16 minutes, hours, days, weeks, months and years.

I never told my husband until a while after. What it did mean was that we spent a lot more time with our mums than we would normally. It made me realise not to put visits off there may not be another weekend. Unfortunately I didn't share my knowledge with other family members.

I couldn't get proper shower after that daren't close my eyes trying to rinse was a nightmare! 

My mum and my aunt have preminitions I would say gut feelings, which everyone has, its how we interpret them.

I won't poo poo it anymore there is something but I'm not sure what.

Sue


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Think my little sis was reincarnated. She used to talk about her other family until she was about 4. She would describe the house they lived in, in detail and about her 2 brothers, we are all girls!!!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*My nephew bless him who is now 12 going on 40 hehe! When he was younger (his words not mine lol) he always used to tell us he could see a little boy standing outside the front door of there cottage, and needless to say when we went to look there was no one there, but he kept saying there was!!!!!!!!!!! They reckon children and animals (cats & dogs) are able to see spirits! Yes I too believe that there is something out there! But like you say - what we are not really sure! Do we want to know i wonder????????*


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *My nephew bless him who is now 12 going on 40 hehe! When he was younger (his words not mine lol) he always used to tell us he could see a little boy standing outside the front door of there cottage, and needless to say when we went to look there was no one there, but he kept saying there was!!!!!!!!!!! They reckon children and animals (cats & dogs) are able to see spirits! Yes I too believe that there is something out there! But like you say - what we are not really sure! Do we want to know i wonder????????*


Everyone with dogs or cats will have experienced the sudden alert look in a set direction, either a long lingering stare and sometimes with a wagging tail at nothing. If not, I'm moving. 

I was in the process of buying a house I took mum and dad with Shep our dog to view the property. The dog wouldn't walk over the threashhold, he dropped his weight and dug in, something wasn't right whether it was either damp, wet-rot, dry-rot, bugs or a spirit of the non-alcoholic kind. Needless to say I didn't purchase the house. I took that as an omen.

Sue


----------



## BJEvans (May 7, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Everyone with dogs or cats will have experienced the sudden alert look in a set direction, either a long lingering stare and sometimes with a wagging tail at nothing. If not, I'm moving.
> 
> I was in the process of buying a house I took mum and dad with Shep our dog to view the property. The dog wouldn't walk over the threashhold, he dropped his weight and dug in, something wasn't right whether it was either damp, wet-rot, dry-rot, bugs or a spirit of the non-alcoholic kind. Needless to say I didn't purchase the house. I took that as an omen.
> 
> Sue


my cats are like that , they do scare me abit when they stare at the wall ,or even run around looking terrified .


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Most definitely yes i do believe in reincarnation also that all our extended fur family's are sent to us on borrowed time to remind our hearts how to laugh,and every now and then though each one is unique, you have a very nsync fur child who really gets you as you get them and when they have to leave us for playfields new-sometimes they leave you with a physical piece of them that we can take comfort and joy fromSo as to remind us that the sunshine does come thru-sometimes it just takes a while for us to feel it's warmth


----------



## gtrgirl96 (Apr 23, 2008)

well i have had this expirience with many of my animals so idunno but i dont with humans. i think it is possible cus this happens to me every time on of my animals dies even my lamb


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

hello
yes I really do believe that it can take place there are many theories as to whether it exist, but im sure that it do,s, im truely sorry for your loss,
and I know as we have lost dougal 16yrs old he passed over to the world of spirit at rainbow bridge 26/11/2008
im sure that they walk in each others footsteps it nice to know that they do through others.
please feel free as to this reply
wendy517
please click on paperclip as I have sent you a file on dougi
hope I done it right this time
yours fathfully
wendy517


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I definately, believe my German shepherd who is has just turned 9 months, maybe my old German shepherd, but has come back too live a better life - My old GS was diagnosed with EPI, which meant he needed special diets, trips to the vets, and when he did die - he was only 5. So I think he has come back to live a better, medication free life. 

I am also, hoping my little Ben, will be reincarnated.. Oh I still miss my wee chap!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Alot of people do believe in this, I do as I have seen this at first hand experience, and this was with a child of 3yrs, not the way they acted, but the information they gave, inc dates and names, Actual events.This has been discussed recently on my Forum, So if people can return then so can Animals, My psychic friend has always told me that you have a certain amount of chances to return, you either take them or ignore them, it is your own decision.

mandi x


----------



## catwoman5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes.

However, my question to those out there is, "Is it possible for your pet to be reincarnated without all of the same traits as before?" 

I had a female calico cat named Baci, who unfortunately lived only 2 ½ years. She died in the year 2000. She was and will always be one of my favorite cats. To date, I still think of her and my heart still bleeds for her. Within the past couple of years, I was informed by three different animal communicators that Baci is definitely coming back to me in this lifetime, but wasnt sure exactly when. 

When I asked how I will know it is her, I was told that I would just know, that she would find me! Since December 2007, I had to put down two of my older cats, Tommy and Sarina. Tommy, an orange tabby, was my all time favorite, my first cat, also my first pet as an adult living on my own. He and I had a connection that was unreal. I found Tommy at a Humane Society when he was 11 months old. For the past 17 years, every night Tommy slept on the left side of my stomach with my arm around him. I had to put Sarina down at 17 years old in December 2007, and Tommy down at 17 ½ in June 2008. When I put Sarina down, I still had Tommy, plus two other cats, each around 12 years old, Harley and Coco. 

After Sarina crossed over, but before Tommy did, during one of my animal communication sessions in speaking to Baci from the other side, I asked her again when she was coming back to me, because once I knew she was coming back I couldnt wait. Her response was bitter sweet because she said that she was waiting for Tommy and that they were coming back together as brother and sister, and that she was going to be a girl again because she liked being a girl. So, on one hand, I couldnt wait for Tommy to go so I could have Baci back and have Tommy back in a young healthy body, on the other hand I felt guilty and also had my doubts. If this information is wrong, once Tommys gone, hes gone. Well, eventually it was Tommys time regardless.

One animal communicator saw Tommy and Baci coming back as black and white cats. Another saw them coming back as a grayish color. The last communication I had with Baci, I was told they would be back in either March or May of 2009. By the way, in February 2008, I unexpectedly took in another cat, a male American shorthair, Bentley, who was approx. 8 months old at the time. That was after Sarina passed, but before Tommy passed. I had already known about Baci coming back, and Baci admitted to me in a session that she was a little disturbed that I had taken in Bentley when I knew that she was coming back to me soon. I explained to her that it didnt matter, because I still want her to come back and will gladly take her in under any circumstances, and that I think shell enjoy playing with Bentley. She seemed fine after we discussed it.

So, I put this all aside thinking that Tommy and Baci wont be back until at least March 2009, maybe not until May. Having 3 cats now, that will make 5 when they come back, but I figured that Id deal with it when the time comes (because I really didnt want more than 4 at one time). 

However, the 3rd week in October (2008), something happened that changed everything. On a week that would be the last possible week I would take in any new cats even just for fostering, especially baby kittens, which was the week before I was moving to a new home, with work and the packing and the stress of moving, taking in baby kittens was the last thing on my mind, so I wasnt looking for it or preferred it at that time. But, the way everything happened it seemed like it was meant to be and I felt that it was my Tommy and Baci coming back to me. Sometimes physics are off with dates. Plus, I was having an unusually difficult time at work, so I feel maybe Tommy and Baci decided that I needed them now instead of in March or May.

I am a property manager and I work on-site at condo community. In the back of the community is a maintenance shed. Well, one day the maintenance supervisor came into my office with a little (black/brown/white striped and spotted kitten) that he found behind the shed. I asked him where was the rest of the litter. He said that this one is the only one. She had to be about 5 weeks old. What could I do, the shelters are overfilled and it just seemed natural to take her home (even if it is temporary), but first I had to drive to the local cat store and get a litter box for the office and some kitty formula, etc because I couldnt go home yet, I still had the entire afternoon to work. I took her (who I thought was a male at the time) to the store with me, and she literally laid on my left shoulder, like a parrot, while I wheeled the shopping cart around in the store.

When I came back to the office, my secretary was sitting there with another kitty from the litter (who I thought was a female, but turned out to be a male). While I was at the pet store, the rest of the litter was found. One of my janitors took home two kitties (two sisters) and one of the landscapers took home one kitten. So, there was still one left, hence, the one on my secretarys lap. My secretary has 10 dogs, so she was not taking home any kittens. I had their sexes mixed up, but I was right in that they were a different sex, not the same sex. When I realized that I had a brother and sister that literally fell into my lap, I immediately thought Tommy and Baci. So, there was no doubt in my mind at that time that it was them. Obviously, I kept them both. 

Now, 2 months later, I dont feel that Dolce (the male) has all of the same characteristics as Tommy did, more so, I dont feel that Bella (the female) has much of Bacis characteristics. Im starting to wonder if they are Tommy and Baci, and if they are not, what have I done!!!! I, of course, adore them regardless, but what happens in March or May if and when the real Tommy and Baci come back??? I didnt want more that 4 cats at a time, now I have 5, and if Dolce & Bella are not Tommy & Baci, then thatll make 7. Oh my God. I have a 2-bedroom apartment. Thank God, Im the only human living here.

But, in some ways, I feel that Dolce IS Tommy because he tends to sleep on the left side of my stomach (only Tommy did that), plus before Tommy died I asked him to do a few things to let me know it was him when he comes back, one was the sleeping location, the other was coming right up to my face and sniffing my lips, which I used to call Kissy Kissy. I used to tell Tommy to give mommy kissy kissy and he would do that. Well, Dolce does that and none of my other cats do. Dolce doesnt seem as docile as Tommy was, though. Although, I never had Tommy this young. Dolce is lovable, lets me pet his belly and everything. Thats another thing, Tommy would let me pet his belly for as long as I was willing to do it. Whereas, my Harley and my Bentley like their belly petted, but only for a little while, and they let me know when they dont want anymore. Well, Dolce, like Tommy, will let me pet his belly until I get tired.

I question Bellla being Baci more so than Dolce being Tommy. I see a lot of Tommys characteristics in Dolce, I just dont know if I feel in my heart if he is Tommy. I think Bella influenced me to think otherwise, because Baci was lovable and fearless. Baci always had to be laying on a part of my body. Bella doesnt do that. I nicknamed Baci (Brass Balls Baci) because she was this tiny, sick cat who feared nothing. She was so cool. Well, Bella has been afraid of me up until about a week or so ago, when Bella literally watched me pet Dolces belly for a long time. I guess she looks to him for guidance and approval. That was his seal of approval that Im okay and can be trusted. Since that time Bella has warmed up to me so much more, she doesnt run from me anymore, and she too lets me pet her belly for a long tine. Dolce is a lot larger than Bella, so maybe he is the older sibling. However, back to Baci, how could Bella possibly be Brass Balls Baci when she would run away from me upon walking in her direction? Even if she doesnt do it anymore, she still did it. Baci was fearless from Day One, and I had found Baci when she was like 8 weeks old. So, I just dont see Bella as being Baci. 

However, my other three cats accepted the kittens like Ive never seen before. There was no hissing or fighting, they were literally all sleeping on the bed with me less that a week after bringing them home and moving them all to a new apartment. Ive put a lot of cats together, and its usually a process. Not this time! At that time, that also made me believe that Dolce and Bella were Tommy and Baci reincarnated. 

Now, Im afraid I made a mistake, or is it possible for them to not be exactly the same as they once were upon reincarnation??? The way they came to me and when they came to me (in the worst possible week), and then to find out that there was a second kitty initially finding only one, then to find out that they were male and female, it was so meant to be!!!!!! 

Right now, I am not in a financial position to hire an animal communicator to find out. Believe me, as soon as I have the money, its first on my list. So, in the meantime, Im trying to figure it out on my own based on what knowledge I can gain about reincarnation, its driving me crazy. I wish I was an animal communicator. Ive tried, but I cant seem to quiet my internal chatter enough.

I WELCOME ANY SUGGESTIONS OR PERSONAL EXPERIENCES!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Lynsey said:


> Think my little sis was reincarnated. She used to talk about her other family until she was about 4. She would describe the house they lived in, in detail and about her 2 brothers, we are all girls!!!


My little niece and nephew have done similar things, it's quite spooky! Isn't 'deja vu' suposed to be us remembering a past life though...?

I'm not too sure if I believe in reincarnation, I've never had anything like that happen to me... but it's a lovely thought... and I'm open minded - I believe anything's possible...


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Yesi do !!

lol


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I believe my german shepherd now, is the one I had before.


----------

